# Stab in the dark...



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Since we are all pet lovers here, I was just wondering if anyone here is on neopets.com?

That site supposedly has like 2 billion members or something.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lol yea i used to play years ago... not much anymore


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I used to be on that....haven't been on for at least 5 years though.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Never been. There's 2 billion members? Wow, that's a lot of people online!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

gunnerx said:


> Never been. There's 2 billion members? Wow, that's a lot of people online!


Actually for it to have 1/4 of the world's population,

every single person with internet access would have to be a member.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

2 billion members doesn't necessarily mean 1 account per person.... and I doubt they are removing the abandoned/banned accounts.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

then thats just false advertising.

its like McDonald's 99 billion served.


----------

